# Easter Swan with Uncle



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 16, 2022)

Swimming in the ‘sea’ of brachys is this swan. Anyone can guess who she is? Hint: brachy album species previously posted last year .


----------



## Guldal (Apr 16, 2022)

I would have guessed godefroyae untill I saw uncle niveum in the last pic?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 16, 2022)

Guldal said:


> I would have guessed godefroyae untill I saw uncle niveum in the last pic?


Almost there!! So close!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 16, 2022)

A case of: I say godefroyae, You say leucochillum? Potato, tomato....


----------



## Guldal (Apr 16, 2022)

Inbetween godefroyae and niveum, we have ang-thong?


----------



## Guldal (Apr 16, 2022)

And now I think, I've exhausted my three wishes....and am very worried that I be turned into a pumpkin!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2022)

concolor?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 16, 2022)

Guldal said:


> And now I think, I've exhausted my three wishes....and am very worried that I be turned into a pumpkin!


Genie says your 3 wishes are done. You are currently a pumpkin  lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 16, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> concolor?


Not quite but look similar!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 17, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Not quite but look similar!


Paph. niveum album.........the foliage could also say Paph. bellatulum album, but the long upright stem doesn't fit to this species......after so many guesses failed, there aren't much left over.


----------



## DirGo (Apr 17, 2022)

here are my thoughts:
stem looks too tall for bellatulum album
leaves looks too green for xwenshanense album
stem looks too thick for niveum album
stem not hairy enough for delenatii
plant looks too big for thaianum album
godefroye; angthong; concolor already ruled out
so I would set my money on leucochilum album


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 17, 2022)

DirGo said:


> here are my thoughts:
> stem looks too tall for bellatulum album
> leaves looks too green for xwenshanense album
> stem looks too thick for niveum album
> ...


Very good objective trait observations!

There is one flaw in one of the statements. But otherwise close! I also thought leucochilum album too until I saw the tag .


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 17, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Paph. niveum album.........the foliage could also say Paph. bellatulum album, but the long upright stem doesn't fit to this species......after so many guesses failed, there aren't much left over.


Indeed you hit jackpot! It’s the niveum album we bred with your pollen! Still in flasks.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 17, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Indeed you hit jackpot! It’s the niveum album we bred with your pollen! Still in flasks.


That was my second guess:


Guldal said:


> I would have guessed godefroyae untill I saw uncle niveum in the last pic?


----------



## GuRu (Apr 17, 2022)

Guldal said:


> That was my second guess:



Jens, keep calm....I'm generous and gonna share the jackpot with you !


----------



## Guldal (Apr 17, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Jens, keep calm....I'm generous and gonna share the jackpot with you !


I'm sure there will be a pot of gold for both of us at the end of the rainbow, Rudolf!  i was just making such a fuss to be unpumpkined!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 29, 2022)

With sadness, I have to report a casualty due to my absence at Tamiami. The buds blasted… so sad.


----------



## Cearbhael (May 30, 2022)

!!


----------



## Guldal (May 30, 2022)

"Easter Swan with Uncle".....or how the Swan turned into an Ugly Duckling!*  

Sorry, Leslie, I couldn't help it! But allow me also to express my symphathy and most heartfelt commiserations! 

*The Ugly Duckling - Wikipedia


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 30, 2022)

Thanks all. I just placate myself with the fact that it will grow stronger next year!


----------



## Just1more (May 31, 2022)

fAwww, so sad! And I too am sad to check my bathroom window plants. Another fowlii album plant blasted its bud! This is a healthy plant with several smaller growths and I’ve been paying closer attention to watering. So disappointed.. there is a second bud, but I have little hope of it blooming, but I will watch it diligently!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2022)

Just1more said:


> fAwww, so sad! And I too am sad to check my bathroom window plants. Another fowlii album plant blasted its bud! This is a healthy plant with several smaller growths and I’ve been paying closer attention to watering. So disappointed.. there is a second bud, but I have little hope of it blooming, but I will watch it diligently!


That feeling of despair when a bud blasts is worse than a stab wound!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 1, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> That feeling of despair when a bud blasts is worse than a stab wound!


It's true, It's a hard blow - but not as hard, though, as when you decapitate, whilst stalking, an extremely promising bud on a plant, you have waited several years to bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2022)

True. How hot did it get in Ontario? Good luck next time.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 2, 2022)

NYEric said:


> True. How hot did it get in Ontario? Good luck next time.


In that section, up to 35-40C


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 23, 2022)

Oh my gosh, a new growth threw a spike despite the earlier casualty of previous growth! Also looks double bloom. 

I’m not going to look at it or whisper near it lol.


----------



## Cearbhael (Jul 23, 2022)

Careful Careful, if you whisper, make it words of endearment! Tell it how much you love it, and want it to survive!!!


----------



## Rhouse (Jul 24, 2022)

What an amazing treat! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 28, 2022)

Can you explain a bit about your light setup? Two T5 with blinder to shade some light?
My paphs are always under stress due to too much light I suspect. Most look perfectly fine but some do not look happy. When they are placed in the natural light, they always look better in just a couple of weeks but I can't give all of them natural light. Many must live under light setup.
Yet, I never bothered to do anything about it until now.
I might have to put up some shading of some sort.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 1, 2022)

I grow this particular warm growers under 2 T5 36 inch 6400 approximately one foot above leaves. You just need to adjust the plants from center to the sides based on the leaf color and vigor. Alternatively you can use light shading paper to reduce the light or lift light higher.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 1, 2022)

So far so good… ssshhhhh


----------



## LadySlipper (Aug 2, 2022)

Lovely, nice job.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 3, 2022)

Opening slightly more! Like a turtle speed wise lol.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 4, 2022)

Pristine and lovely!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 4, 2022)

Wonderful, indeed! 

What a nice recompensation for the earlier traumatic experience, Leslie. Congrats!


----------



## Cearbhael (Aug 4, 2022)

Such a gorgeous white! Flawless


----------



## LadySlipper (Aug 4, 2022)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 4, 2022)

Almost fully stretched! NS 8 cm.


----------



## Cearbhael (Aug 4, 2022)

My heart is throbbing 
I am definitely in Love with it!!


----------



## LadySlipper (Aug 5, 2022)

Awesome! More surprises?


----------



## Guldal (Aug 7, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Almost fully stretched! NS 8 cm.



Now, who would have thought that possible: even beautifuller now!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 7, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Now, who would have thought that possible: even beautifuller now!


Like that new word ‘beautifuller’!


----------



## Cearbhael (Aug 7, 2022)

Ha ha!! I like that word too!


----------



## Just1more (Aug 8, 2022)

*it (b……er) fits the specimen. Wow, wow,wow*


----------



## GuRu (Aug 16, 2022)

Leslie, WOW..... she's a real beauty !  Hopefully her children will inherit the beauty of her mother.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 16, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Leslie, WOW..... she's a real beauty !  Hopefully her children will inherit the beauty of her mother.


Thanks Rudolf… the babies are in the lab. Hopefully I can send through Paph Paradise to you one day (as your gorgeous plant was the father).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 20, 2022)

Fully opened!





View attachment IMG_1420.MOV


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 20, 2022)

Check out my IG reels:


----------



## Guldal (Aug 20, 2022)

[/QUOTE]


GuRu said:


> Hopefully her children will inherit the beauty of her mother.





DrLeslieEe said:


> … the babies are in the lab. Hopefully I can send through Paph Paradise to you one day (as your gorgeous plant was the father).


Maybe a little plantlet or two might even find their way to the poor cousin further up North?! 

Your gorgeous li'll duckling certainly has turned into a glorious swan, Leslie, spreadings it wings with triumphant beauty!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 20, 2022)

Guldal said:


> Yes I would love to share with my friends in EU!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 20, 2022)

The Ugly Ducklings have grown up to be Swans!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 20, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The Ugly Ducklings have grown up to be Swans!


Just like you and me!


----------

